# 1966 Bucket Seats



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Day All and Merry Christmas

I have the fronts seats out of the '66 to help with the dash install. The seat tracks are in need of some TLC in the form of paint. What color are the seat tracks suppose to be? Also, what color is the tension spring? Mine are a nice patina of brown with some overspray from years ago.

Thanks to all who respond.:cheers

Omni


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

The seat tracks were not painted from the factory, thats why every one you see is rusty


----------

